# Anyone use Webasto Dual Top???



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Not sure if this the right place. Have a big problem with the Webasto Dual Top unit, it is only a few weeks old and I find it *will not power up*, have read the manual and it looks like there is a 'lock up' in the software that controls the display and the maual says remove the 15 amp fuse for 5 seconds and reconnect.

But *WHICH 15 amp fuse* :?: Do they mean one *inside* the unit :?:

There are a couple of 15 amp 'in line' fuses which may (or may not) feed the unit, they are mounted on the wall near the unit. I have checked and removed / re-inserted them but nothing happened.

Anyone got any thoughts on how I can wake the dam thing up :roll:

I can't take it to Webasto dealer in Uk as I am in the middle of Europe as I write :!:


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

if you can find the fuse that powers the entire unit that will have the same effect. however are you sure it has not locked due to fuel or power shortage? they are notorious for not operating when the voltage is lower than 10.8v, check that it's got the correct number of volts before pulling the fuse.


----------

